# Need advice on 5 lug hub, 17" wheels, 300 zx brake upgrade for 91 S13 coupe



## Zibba (Apr 2, 2005)

I'm looking to upgrade to the 5 lug hubs mainly to fit a 17" wheel with the option of mounting the 300zx brakes later. I have heard that I can find bolt on 5 lug hubs for the front but will have to replace some of the rear suspension with 300zx parts. Where can I find easy install 5 lug hubs for the front, and what exactly needs to be done to the rear suspension to take 5 lugs?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

You could just take the spindles from an S14. It would be a lot easier that replacing the whole knuckle and probably cheaper too.


----------



## 91 SR20 (May 17, 2003)

get the 300zx front hubs and for the rear get the infinity j30 rear suspension and hubs. they bolt right up to the s13's. the parts are alot beefier then the stock ones. u can also use the j30 lsd.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Zibba said:


> Where can I find easy install 5 lug hubs for the front


You can get custom 5 lug hubs from PDM Racing . They are a direct replacement; no other changes required.


----------



## Zibba (Apr 2, 2005)

*1991 s13 coupe front brake upgrade, wheel questions*

What can I do for my rear wheels after upgrading the front brakes to these monsters? What other 4 lug brake upgrades are available, where can I find them?

I'm also thinking about purchasing 5zigen FN01RC wheels in a 4 lug pattern, 17x7 +35 offset front and 17x8 +35 offset rear. Is this the best setup for street/auto-x 1991 240 sx s13 coupe? Other suggestions?


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Zibba said:


> What can I do for my rear wheels after upgrading the front brakes to these monsters? What other 4 lug brake upgrades are available, where can I find them?
> 
> I'm also thinking about purchasing 5zigen FN01RC wheels in a 4 lug pattern, 17x7 +35 offset front and 17x8 +35 offset rear. Is this the best setup for street/auto-x 1991 240 sx s13 coupe? Other suggestions?


I like my stock 15s. They hold well on the street with lower than stock profile tires. 300ZX brakes can definitely be a 4-lug brake upgrade. Having rotors drilled is $30, getting hubs is $300. Also, adding larger brakes to the rear (the twin piston setup from any Nissan) decreases horsepower sometimes dramatically. Doing just the front (along with Z32 master cylinder) is in my mind, the best idea by far.


----------

